# paper mache help!!!!!!!!



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Helppp ahhh im making a carnivorous plant and i tried to put on paper mache but it wont stick it just slides right off and doesnt stay where i need it too im using 2 cups flour, 2 cups water, 1 tbs salt what am i missing please help i need to finish this prop tody!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

We need to know what exactly you are trying to put the paper mache on


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What kind of paper are you using? I'd also recommend making smaller batches of the papier mache mix. Two cups of flour would make a whole lot of papier mache.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> We need to know what exactly you are trying to put the paper mache on


its basicaally, a styrofoam ball, and tin foil the ball is cut to have a mouth and the tin foil adds lines down the back and lips...


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> What kind of paper are you using? I'd also recommend making smaller batches of the papier mache mix. Two cups of flour would make a whole lot of papier mache.


newspaper and alright how much?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

First, take a deep breath and slow down

Second, papier mache does not stick well to styrofoam. Cover the ball with a layer of masking tape first, then apply your strips of newspaper.

When I mix flour and water to make the paste, I typically start with about a cup of flour, then add a little water at a time, stirring well as water is added so the mix does not get lumpy. You're looking to get a consistency similar to that of pancake batter - not too thin, not too thick. It will also thicken up as it sits.

I have yet to do a papier mache project that was done in a day, mainly because I allow each layer to dry completely before adding another layer. If you're working in a warm, dry environment, you do get faster drying, but in general, it's not a job you can rush unless you're a master of the artform like Stolloween is


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a link to Stolloween's basics for Papier Mache.

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> First, take a deep breath and slow down


:jol: God, Jboy reminds me of me.....


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> First, take a deep breath and slow down
> 
> Second, papier mache does not stick well to styrofoam. Cover the ball with a layer of masking tape first, then apply your strips of newspaper.
> 
> ...


thanx that helped alot actually


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Here's a link to Stolloween's basics for Papier Mache.
> 
> http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209


okay ill read it thanx


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: God, Jboy reminds me of me.....


haha ill take that as a compliment


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> First, take a deep breath and slow down
> 
> Second, papier mache does not stick well to styrofoam. Cover the ball with a layer of masking tape first, then apply your strips of newspaper.
> 
> ...


i have scotch tape, duct tape and electrical tape can i use one of those?


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

paper mache is definatly not easy you have to take time don't rush and finish on time very stressing you ha ve to be careful too but im sure you will do ok


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

dead hawk said:


> paper mache is definatly not easy you have to take time don't rush and finish on time very stressing you ha ve to be careful too but im sure you will do ok


i hope so haha


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

are you wiping the extra wet paste off between your fingers (pinching the strip) before you put it on? You either have too much paste on the strips, or the paste is too thin. You could also use tooth picks to hold the 1st layer on the foam ball. Working with a fan on you will help to speed the drying, but will also make the paste dry on your hands, which feels yucky. Use toothpicks to hold up the balls, (LOL) and steady them on the table, and mache only *one* side of the ball..let it dry a bit..then take picks out, rotate & do the other side. The wet strips should now be more than willing to adhere to the semi-dried strips on the other side of the ball. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

yeha ive been doing that, should i put duct tape over the ball so hat the mache sticks better?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jboybrown said:


> i have scotch tape, duct tape and electrical tape can i use one of those?


The duct tape might - scotch tape and electrical tape are very smooth surfaced, so wet mache may prove slippery on them as well. If you have time to experiment, give it a shot.


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Why do you need to complete it today? 

Paper mache isn't usually a 1-day prop technique. It needs time to dry. If you're willing to use the duct tape, or have some packing tape, you can build up layers (maybe 2-3?) enough to simulate paper mache (and tape doesn't need to dry, so once it's built up you can paint it ) ... ideally with plastic-friendly spray paint if you're look for something fast.

That said, all those tapes are plastic coated, (masking tape is really what you want) but if you have to go with one of your three, duct tape is the best of those.

I'd suggest doing a single layer of dryish paper mache (squeeze most of the liquid out before you lay the strips on your piece) and make a couple of your strps long enough that they wrap around and adhere to each other. (Actually if you do it this way, you don't need to add the duct tape -- because esentially you're sticking the pasted paper to the pasted paper.) Then use that as the base that everything else gets stuck to. 

Put it in front a fan to dry. 

Then do the rest of the layers after the first layer is dry. (In this case your first layer of paper mache is acting like the masking tape would -- giving you a base for the rest to adhere.)

Good luck!


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> The duct tape might - scotch tape and electrical tape are very smooth surfaced, so wet mache may prove slippery on them as well. If you have time to experiment, give it a shot.


okay ill try it


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

bmaskmaker said:


> Why do you need to complete it today?
> 
> Paper mache isn't usually a 1-day prop technique. It needs time to dry. If you're willing to use the duct tape, or have some packing tape, you can build up layers (maybe 2-3?) enough to simulate paper mache (and tape doesn't need to dry, so once it's built up you can paint it ) ... ideally with plastic-friendly spray paint if you're look for something fast.
> 
> ...


thanx ill try and i need to get it done because i will be in vegas for a week


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 28, 2011)

Try using Elmer's glue and water and instead of using news paper try paper towels. Viva towels r very strong and put out a nice texture that's what I use on all my stuff and it turns out great


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

it is simple you need a better base you need like previously stated maskign tape duct tape something that it sticks to better you could also glue the first layer down and then do the flour water mix mache paste its simple most of the time i hope this helps i am new to making mache but it has worked great for me the first time i began because of people here


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

THE FINAL ANSWER: Have Stolloween make it.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Another idea to create a layer that the PM will stick to is to get spray adhesive (test first to make sure the propellant won't melt the styrofoam!) and lightly coat your object. Then use a thin tissue to cover. The PM will be more happy with trying to stick to the paper than the styrofoam.

Alum. foil doesn't take to PM that well either for reasons stated in earlier posts, that's why some of us use it as a release. If your strips of paper are small enough, you should get enough "lateral adhesion".

Go slow, don't stress and have fun!


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm about to begin a project using a foam bust as a base (that will remain underneath the mache) and I am so happy to have stumbled on this thread. Thank you for letting me know about the masking tape- I'll build up as much as possible with that, then use the mache/clay for the details and finishing. Thanks again!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Good tips. Will PM stick to aluminum foil if the foil is roughed up? I made some creature hands that need some mache'.


----------

